# snail advice please



## debby (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 2 Orandas in a tank with air and filter....can i put a snail in to help keep it clean too...or do they not make good tank buddies
thanks


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Snails are fine, but if once they get large enough they will eat snails like popcorn.

They will get large enough, if you are providing enough space.


----------



## debby (Aug 6, 2007)

is there any particular type of snail i should and shouldnt get, and is it ok to put a real plant in with my orandas. We have been unlucky and gone through 4 of them in last 6 months...the 2 we have now are doing great, we have had them 4 months and are thriving well so i dont want to upset them or the water.
:fish:


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

What size is your tank? For 2 Orandas, it really should be at least 20 gallons (about 80 liters). If it's that big, adding a snail or 2 shouldn't be a problem. If it's any smaller than that, don't add anything else---it'll just add to the bio-load and make things worse.


----------

